# Moving high Google placed URL to new URL...



## GeoffG (May 3, 2007)

I am a new member, just heard about the forum by listening to a podcast of Computer Talk America. I have read alot of posts, and am impressed by depth of knowledge. I have a question that I hope someone can help me with:

I have a web site that is well positioned on google for the key words that I want (www.dianaglass.com; keywords: Three rivers Ca real estate). We are taking on a partner in our business and would like to transfer this frontpage website to a new URL www.teamdiana.com, so she will receive some recognition and presence. I dont want to lose my google juice in the move and need some advice how to accomplish this.

Should I keep the old one going and then publish an exact duplicate to the new URL until it catches up to the old one? Would that look like spamming to the search engines?

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Keep the old domain alive for a little while longer and just have it *redirect* to the new domain. Google _should_ notice the redirect and adjust accordingly (with time). Then after enough time passed, you could safely remove the old domain altogether.

So all content is at new domain. Old domain just redirects to new domain.

If you have cPanel as part of your hosting, there's an option there called "add-on domain" you can add the old domain to, that should redirect to the new domain (I think).
If you used instead, the "parked domain" option, then both domains would get the same content, without a redirect.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I would just point both urls to the same server (once the NS updates).....
When the name servers are updated and you are using apache you can change it as a permanent redirect using .htaccess
The web bots love it and it will not affect you at all (even if an older webbot has a cached page or links from other sites call for a page, the .htaccess will redirect them to your new site main page!)


```
Redirect 301 / http://www.teamdiana.com//
```


----------

